# Internet Radio!



## Gorian (21. August 2003)

Hi leute,

Ich hab Folgendes Problem! 

Ich würde gern Internet Radio machen und ich denke ich hab auch alle nötigen Tools so wie zb. den Winamp und den Traktor DJ Studio 2.02 im grund müsste es damit ohne probs gehen.... 

Mein eigentlichs prob lieg also nicht bie den tools sondern eher daran das ich jemanden suchen würde der sich damit auskennt und mir das erklären will oder halt ne Tut.... [Tut aber bitte auf DE]

So ich würd mich freu wenn ich was zu lesen kriegen würde  

mfg
Gorian


----------



## won_gak (24. August 2003)

Ich hab das irgendwann mal vor langer Zeit einen Abend lang gemacht.

Am besten liest du dich in Streaming-Technologie rein. Auf jeden Fall brauchst du einen kurzen Überblick. Da gibt es bestimmt Streaming-Server zum installieren. Hatten das damals auf unserem Heim-PC mit DSL laufen. Miese Qualität und nur 5 Zuhörer. War aber witzig, da wir im IRC-Net noch ein channel hatten, wo uns alle Musikwünsche durchgeben konnten.


----------



## Tim C. (25. August 2003)

Am besten besorgst du dir das Shoutcast Plugin herunter. http://www.shoutcast.com/download/ dort findest du auch alle näheren Beschreibungen wie vorzugehen ist.
Prinzipiell läuft es wie folgt.

1. Plugin installiern
2. Mit Plugin auf einen Shoutcast server connecten. Der kann sowohl localhost als auch irgendwo anders im Internet sein
3. entsprechend der vorhandenen Bandbreite des streamenden Server kräftig ins Internet streamen.


----------

